# IIS Virtual Server von Extern



## greeAte (12. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich möchte auf einen Ordner den ich auf meinem Server habe, zugreiffen über FTP.
Ich habe dazu im IIS Manager die Virtual Directorys eingerichtet und defn Port 80, 21 eingefügt.

Wenn ich im Server (Win 2003 SP 2) eingeloggt bin und im Explorer meine IP eingebe funktioniert es über HTTP aber nicht FTP.

Und von Extern funktioniert weder FTP noch HTTP.

Was muss ich noch einstellen?
Mein ziel ist einfach: z.B Von Zuhause aus, IP eingeben und auf den Ordner der auf dem Server liegt zugreiffen können...

Vielen Dank! =)


----------



## sheel (12. Oktober 2011)

Hi

zuerst zu HTTP, das lokal ja geht:
Hast du einen Router?
Portforwarding eingestellt?


----------



## greeAte (12. Oktober 2011)

Der ist nicht in bei mir Zuhause sondern in einem Rack.
Also die Einstellungen muss ich ja irgendwo auf dem Server machen oder?!


----------



## sheel (12. Oktober 2011)

Ah, sorry...hab das "virtual" im Titel überlesen und dachte an einen Computer daheim 
Bei einem Hoster sollte das schon in Ordnung sein, keine Umstellung.
Hast normalerweise sowieso keinen Zugriff auf die Netzwerkgeräte.

Andere Frage: Firewall?


----------



## greeAte (12. Oktober 2011)

DIe Firewall ist ON. Habe dort geschaut, Port 21, 20 sind zugelassen..


----------

